# Bonding vol 2



## Catlyn (Aug 13, 2021)

Today's dating matchup is Storm (neutered 1.5y/o broken black gold-and silver-tipped steel French lop) and Iris ( spayed 8m/o broken orange helicopter mix).
They've been living as close neighbours for a month now, and Iris' spay was also more than a month ago and since i have no more super busy periods coming up, i thought it would be a great idea to start their dating process.
I'm using the most neutral territory i can get my hands on, which is a ~ 3*4m toiletroom. The last rabbits to briefly inhabit this room were Lümi and Storm during their bonding last August.
I'm attempting sessions about 1-2hrs long.
They're doing great for the first 20 minutes. I've seen one nose touch and a small nip by Storm, which recieved no retort. I've seen both grooming at the same time, although from the opposite corners. They've briefly munched from two piles of hay as well.
It seems to be a smoother than expected bonding. We'll have to see. Thumbs up!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Aug 13, 2021)

Hope everything continues to go well!


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 13, 2021)

Today's bonding session ended in bliss! We got some ear kissies from Iris to Storm!


----------



## JBun (Aug 13, 2021)

This is so perfect! Fingers crossed for continued happy and calm bunnies and dating sessions.


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 14, 2021)

Amazing morning session! Only half an hour, but yes. No nipping, no grunting, no mounting. Happened to end in the most positive way i could think of- Storm was loafing around and Iris came to give him a minute full of facial grooming!
Added: sometimes i wonder if buns have an innate know-what's-up radar. Neither of the pairings displayed overly dominant behaviours, none of that mounting and chasing thing. I understand Lümi was kissy and "let's get along" to everyone, so i get that he was more than okay to be the one grooming Storm. Iris, however, was the one who tended to start nipping thru bars, so i thought maybe she would be the boss. But nope. Without having any obvious dominancy pressed on her, she took the role of the groomer. Huh.


----------



## JBun (Aug 14, 2021)

Woo-hoo!!! It's looking like you really might have lucked out finding him the right companion. I'm so glad it's all working out.


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 14, 2021)

Yess! I'm also so excited to see them working their way into getting along!
Now, i'm a bit antsy and nervous as to how and if their developing bond will last through when it's time for them to move into Storm's condo. I've moved Lümi and Storm together and it worked because the little prince was nice to his new roommate.
I hope that if i clean Storm's condo with dilluted vinegar solution and shift some of the interior around, it would be sufficient?


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 14, 2021)

Second day, third session. 3-8pm.
I saw a buuunch of kissies from Iris. Surprisingly, Storm returned the gesture a number of times! 
They flop into one another, fall asleep just like that. Iris actively looked for closure, she made sure to squeeze herself in between Storm and the wall. One instance, Storm yawned, stretched and supermanned, Iris followed suit. She tried grooming his hocks but was instantly "abandoned". I only saw one nip from the sir, and that was only because he has a sensitive bit of skin from an eye boogie which she groomed a lot, so he told her to stop. Didn't stop her but he nipped no more, just flinched, enough to let her know.


----------



## JBun (Aug 15, 2021)

Awww ❤ How could Storm not fall in love with her. He now has a devoted grooming slave. They look so great together... and so content with each other


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 15, 2021)

JBun said:


> Awww ❤ How could Storm not fall in love with her. He now has a devoted grooming slave. They look so great together... and so content with each other


I couldn't resist either. I didn't really need myself there after an hour, but i stayed just in case if Iris started to groom his eye too much. Then i'd redirect her licking tounge onto his ear.
I really did luck in with the girl!


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 15, 2021)

Currently doing evening/night session. Finally bunny proofed the walls of Storm's condo, cleaned it out and mirrored the layout of stuff in there. Now there's a rug instead of lino, for the time being. Since the pair had been doing so well i thought might as well take a step forward and see how they fare in the bigger condo.
They disagreed on something at first and i saw a few stiff sudden head twists from Storm, something he did when he prepped to nip/bite Lümi. I saw Iris bounce to one of them, probably got nipped, but no loose fur or anything. The decided to chill out a bit and even decided to simultaneously swig from the bowl after i'd refilled it. Iris must've been too enthusiastic as she let out a sound what i can describe as if rabbits could really throw up. It must've been a funny sneeze instead.
I'll stay up as late as i can go (probably another three to six hours, until 4am at the probable latest) to see if i'll trust them to spend their first night together or not.


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 15, 2021)

It's bare minutes after midnight and i was almost ready to fall asleep in their home. Not gonna happen. I don't want to wake up cold and full of unintentional bunny bite sized bruises. (I bruise pretty easily) 
But since Iris is still a little jumpy when Storm suddenly bumps against her nose or suddenly asks to be pet when she's distracted, and she's been sniffing his bum (or rather, top of the tail) a lot, which she didn't do before, we decided it to be safer they don't spend the night in one home. 
Why would she smell the top of his tail though? 
With some extremely minor setbacks, the general direction is still hard steady forward and if no hics occur i'd be expecting fully bonded bunnies by sunday. 
It would really help me ease out and turn my focus on some other things, which i've been pushing aside for months. Just got a month's work of a project off me before initiating bonding. 
i've been a busybee for not having much going on-less and less projects but oh dear they're huge individually. Sometimes i wonder how i've not burnt out but oh boy did it feel good to have a semi-chill weekend after the workimg days had pushed me around half the country every day.


----------



## JBun (Aug 15, 2021)

I think they're still just getting used to how each other behaves. Storm is used to behaving and reacting a certain way when having your other rabbits around. So now he's having to learn not to react to Iris in the same way. It'll take some time for him to calm down and not overreact with her anymore. I would imagine her sniffing back there is because his scent is rubbed on his tail or something like that. Can't imagine what else it could be.


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 15, 2021)

Well, he's definetly changed for the better with Iris as i wouldn't've ever pegged him to be grooming anyone else. And yes, he did chill out with the lady.
Wasn't love at first sight but i'm more than happy to take the "we're civil and can settle without fights" route.


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 17, 2021)

Yesterday's bonding session started at around 16:00 and it's still ongoing, currently it's half past 10 in the morning. I'm a little worrywart so i got somewhat cozy in their home with a blanket and huggie-croc and just observed as far into the night as i could take. Ended up snoozing off on the floor a little after 4 in the morning. I was woken by them zooming across and over my sleeping form.
Iris is like a sweet little rose thorn to Storm-whenever he moves across, she _must_ follow suit. They both partake in grooming themselves and one another, peacefully share the litterbox and water bowl. Earlier in the evening i managed to see the cutest thing to date: inside the tunnel, the two lay side by side as loaves of floof, eyes completely closed, ears contently down, noses not moving.
I've also seen that Iris has tried laying over Storm's shoulders with her belly, just as i was about to get the picture, they moved and i got a super blurry mess with not what i wanted on it.
She will poke her nose into his butt skirt, then either lay down as if asking to be pet, or she will totally just flop and fall over. They tuck chins under another's and it's so stinkin cute!

I have to leave house at around 13 and i was wondering if they could now be trusted to spend the day together.
Seeing as they did great at night, i'd say why not, but i'm still a bit worried because nobody will be home to check on them until about 18 or so, as i have to spend the night away. Dad would usually stay in his car for an hour after arrival, and the soon to be drunk again mum, well, won't have any common sense. Still had to swat her cabbage away because the duo has been just a teeny bit gassy.


----------



## JBun (Aug 17, 2021)

It was very considerate of them to let you get a little sleep before their zooming session 

I would say yes, but it's up to you if you feel safe enough to leave them alone yet, being a newly bonded pair. They certainly seem very taken with each other


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 17, 2021)

Yeah, that's the whole ordeal. They look so chummy and content next to eachother, i wouldn't want to separate them anymore. Still, the little bit failed bonding with the two boys has branded into my brain to step on the brakes and take it slow. I wouldn't want Storm to get a bit too mad that Iris is grooming his sensitive eyecorner, because that's been the sole reason for three different grunt occasions across all the days. She just wants to be there for her new pal, but i guess she's still got some "need to learn to understand hubby" going on.


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 17, 2021)

When would they be considered fully bonded though?


----------



## JBun (Aug 17, 2021)

If it was me, based on her complete devotion to him and basically following him around and doing whatever he wants her to do, I'd consider them bonded. But of course it's not a guarantee. I can't say for sure nothing will happen, but based on how you describe their interactions, I would think it unlikely.


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 17, 2021)

Ended up separating them for safety's sake just before i left house.
Wrote dad a note asking that he change their toilet as i'm not there to do so myself, to let the doves back together, and to give each some simethicone because they'd been just a bit gassy from mum sneaking cabbage, carrots and other no-no in for them.
At around 7pm i was sent this:


Not only were they together, but dad had given them free reign of the whole house. For safety's sake i had him usher them back to only two rooms to begin with. Still, it seems that they'll be totally fine and it's okay for them to spend tonight together as well.
It has been a wondrously easy and fast bonding. I'm honestly astounded. Now i know how boss bunny one and boss bunny two would sort out their hierarchy: rabbits aren't humans and Iris is totally different to Storm than she is to us, in a positive way.


----------



## JBun (Aug 17, 2021)

Well, I guess that's it then. They're bonded. It's so fun and so cute, to see Storm so happy with his new friend.


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 17, 2021)

Yeah. In spring, I thought that i would be rebonding the boys this time. But nope, i'd managed to go through the whole ordeal of scouting, buying, fixing, settling and then bonding a completely new bun to Storm. 
Although this time it was genuinely more fun than worry, i'd rather not do it again for at least six years. They've been going so strong and i want to keep it that way, only if i could get my mum to understand, but nope, she's out of this world on that one for half of the time.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Aug 17, 2021)

Now Storm can have a sleeping playmate without bars between the two. Congrats on the successful bonding! <3


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 18, 2021)

It's so relieving to see him perked up and chill again. No sign of the sluggish depressed dude i saw two months ago. I wonder if losing Lümi made him just a little more accepting of his new partner, or if they just clicked a bit better. It was most likely a little bit of both, i think. Either way, now there's another happy bunny duo in the world. I'm so excited to get them to winter vaccine in one carrier! Here's to hoping they stay that way.


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 22, 2021)

I dismantled Iris' home in the middle of the week just so that mum couldn't tell me to "separate them". She is _still_ worried that the "royal pair" as i like to refer to them, will break out in a fight. It's unlikely that it'll ever happen so i did a huge cleaning spree that day. I sure did miss my floor space without knowing. Yes, i still get a little nervous tingle when i hear sudden obnoxiously loud noises from them but it's usually them just zooming around. 
I wanted to make a tote bag hayrack for the pair so dad bought a big jute tote for me. I stuffed the modified tote with hay and three days later, today, i had to take it away and create a gridded rack instead. I was hoping that since they didn't chew at fabrics they would not destroy the tote but oh well, wishful thinking on my end.
We've also let them roam around in different rooms and they've had no issues but i still habe no idea why Storm would jump 80cm from the floor onto the countertop when there's nothing there.
All in all, i've no doubt the royality is absolutely bonded now. I'm dreading the time we have to move back to the tiny apartment but that, hopefully, won't be until early october and won't last longer than mid-may the new season.
I'm also excited to have them together in one carrier when it's time to go though. Also, for the myxo vaccine in december. I bet that our local clinic has never seen _bonded_ bunnies come together for vacci's. (Storm and Lümi went at the same time in spring, one in the carrier and Lümi in my lap, unbonded)


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Aug 22, 2021)

@Catlyn, I'm gone for a month and when I get back you have two bonded rabbits?!? No way! I'm so happy for you! I would try to read through all the threads I missed, but since I don't have much time I at least need a summary of who this new bunny is (and of course pictures of both bunnies)!


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 23, 2021)

Sure! I don't have much time to write now either, so i'll try to keep it short and simple.
Ever since Lümi died, Storm had been seriously depressed so i slowly persuaded dad to let me try find Storm a new bondmate. Asked for advice on how to do it safely under my circumstances. Thought about taking him on a date to ywo local breeders but their buns were only 3m-o. Still, had to go with the scout-buy-fix-heal-bond kinda way. My friend helped me look online for buns and we found one lady who had an accidental litter in december, and her litter had one girl left. She was totally okay with us coming to pick her up the next day.
So we brought the sassy stomper home, got her fixed about three days later and named her Iris. Found out that only 6m-o girls can also be extremely near to developing cancer. I took my sweet time letting them be neighbours but not dating.
A little over a month had passed from her spay when i finally decided to date them together. By the end of the first session Iris had already groomed Storm. It made for a wonderful smooth bonding that lasted only 5 days and after that i was confident they would stay together. They still are.
I'll have to leave pics for later cuz i gtg asap.

Didn't get too many pics of their bonding process. They're not _that_ photogenic.


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 23, 2021)

So yes, Iris is a broken orange up-lop mix born sometime last december. I'd like to assume at the end, like a christmas present. The owner lady did say that she had to bring that momma with her kits indoors because of cold. So she is currently almost 9 months old. She's the only girl and the oldest-obtained bun. She's almost the same weight as Lümi was, 3.6kg, but she looks smaller. At least her bodily datios are more balanced and she doesnt have that obvious "twig legs".
She was super sassy at first, she boxed, grunted and dug almost non-stop. Once she was done with the tantrum the rest of the 60km ride she was chill. The lady doesn't mind car rides. She was super shy and would zoom away in a flash.
Now she's more used to us, likes to be pet, likes her hay, loves Storm and waking me up in the middle of the night.


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 25, 2021)

Left house on monday to visit family further away, i'm going home tonight.
Yesterday, dad sent me these:




I think that i'm ready to change my pfp as well... I like to change it according to what buns reside with me, and i think.. It's about time that i change it to the new pairing, i'd already skipped changing it back when Lümi went.

I have to admit that it's super hard to get those two to stay still when i try to snag a pic, and i need to miraculously find a light in which Storm would be equally well-visible. The minor downside of having ying-yang colour duos... Any tips?


----------



## SirLawrence (Aug 25, 2021)

They are sooo cute! I'm so glad this worked out!!


----------

